# My ball python!



## pierced_pixie (Jul 25, 2011)

This is She-Hulk. I took a few pics of her enjoying the real sun and grass. When I first set her down out there she raised her hear straight off the ground about 6 inches and did this weird scouting thing that I've never seen her do. I was too intrigued to remember to take a pic of it 





All shiny after shedding




Full length!




A cute face picture


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 25, 2011)

what a pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## jbean7916 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a big girl!! How much does she weigh? I have 6 ball pythons myself!


----------



## pierced_pixie (Jul 25, 2011)

Good question jbean! I haven't weighed her in a long time.

She is 1051 grams


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 25, 2011)

Is she a color morph? She's got a really nice pattern.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking snake!


----------



## pierced_pixie (Jul 25, 2011)

Alyssa- as far as I can tell she's a normal ball python... She looks nice in the sun though, especially right after shedding. Also, everyone else- thanks for the compliments


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 26, 2011)

thats AWSOME lol


----------



## jbean7916 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like a normal to me too!! I have a big normal female (about 2400g) who is breeding with one of my males right now. I might have to share pics of all my critters here too


----------



## Floof (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful gal! Sounds like she was "periscoping" (the raising her head off the ground thing). Never seen it myself--but then I have mainly colubrids, much more interested in getting away and/or burrowing into the grass than actually investigating their surroundings. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing! She IS really nice-looking for a normal!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice and big!


----------

